

Send your name to space along the OSIRIS-REx spacecraft - gyufa
http://blog.getinch.com/send-name-space-along-osiris-rex-spacecraft/

======
talmand
Cautionary note, if you think Earth-bound identity theft is a problem, you
don't want to know what you're in for once the rest of the galaxy finds the
treasure trove on this asteroid.

